# Accepting port requests for theme manager



## TheWizKid95

Im getting bored since im done with my drop theme ports, and i just installed ubuntu on my laptop so i really wanna start on a good project now








post here if you have any requests, and if enough people request the theme, ill talk to the original themer to see if i can get permission to port it
thanks!


----------



## BrutalSauce

I'd love to see the rEVOlution theme ported.

Here is the original thread Here


----------



## TheWizKid95

link?
also, is the theme on an aosp rom?


----------



## BrutalSauce

Edited my post with link and its been ported to the droid before on cyanogenmod 6 so.


----------



## BrutalSauce

ok i found a link for the old CM6 version http://www.droidforums.net/forum/koush/70759-theme-revoution-cm6-rc3.html


----------



## jthompson122183

how bout Adamzs smoked glass?


----------



## Skurtz1313

jthompson122183 said:


> how bout Adamzs smoked glass?


to the op if you decide to do this one...let me know I already ported this to bamf n will link u files. would make doing this a lot easier.


----------



## poontab

Nextheme


----------



## TheWizKid95

poontab said:


> Nextheme


hmm. nextheme doesnt look bad. considering it











BrutalSauce said:


> Edited my post with link and its been ported to the droid before on cyanogenmod 6 so.


rEVOlutoin looks promising, definitely on my list.



jthompson122183 said:


> how bout Adamzs smoked glass?


ehh. not a big fan of it. sorry :/


----------



## perfoliate

jthompson122183 said:


> how bout Adamzs smoked glass?


+1 for this


----------



## terryrook

Mysterious beast and vanilla froyo are 2 that I always liked. What ever happened to black glass?


----------



## avlfive

I always liked this one theme that I had on my DX (non CM7) that was vanilla froyo but with a black status bar and dropdown and black menus. Haven't seen it anywhere since then.

I guess it was just AOSP looking froyo but all blacked out.


----------



## gardobus

NexTheme, rEVOlution, and anything else by manup are win


----------



## Zomb!e

+1 for rEVOlution. That theme is sick!


----------



## sparkyman

Onyx please

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EggoEspada

This theme right here looks very promising.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1087191

Also maybe your old NinjaBread theme? Like the look of Gingerbread, but hate the orange.


----------



## android_michael

I don't know if you can do it but I'd love to run some of Jaimero's themes. I've seen old posts with his and they are killer.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWizKid95

EggoEspada said:


> This theme right here looks very promising.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1087191
> 
> Also maybe your old NinjaBread theme? Like the look of Gingerbread, but hate the orange.


Please explain? 
My NinjaBread theme was a theme for cm6 that made it look like Gingerbread
Androidian would be better suited for that.



android_michael said:


> I don't know if you can do it but I'd love to run some of Jaimero's themes. I've seen old posts with his and they are killer.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


can i get a link?


----------



## dimachka

nextheme please!! Its my favorite theme by far, would love to have it again on CM7. You would be a hero.


----------



## EggoEspada

TheWizKid95 said:


> Please explain?
> My NinjaBread theme was a theme for cm6 that made it look like Gingerbread
> Androidian would be better suited for that.
> 
> can i get a link?


What do you want me to explain? lol.
The link to a theme or the NinjaBread request? Reason I wanted Ninjabread instead of Androidian was because I'm not a fan of the kind of green used in that theme, also I like the milky gray status bar in your NinjaBread theme. Your theme looks much cleaner, as opposed to stock or Androidian.


----------



## clemson28

What about Caelum theme? here is the link......http://www.droidforums.net/forum/liquid-themes/144948-caelum-yakitori.html


----------



## TheWizKid95

EggoEspada said:


> What do you want me to explain? lol.
> The link to a theme or the NinjaBread request? Reason I wanted Ninjabread instead of Androidian was because I'm not a fun of the kind of green used in that theme, also I like milky gray status bar in your NinjaBread theme. Your theme looks cleaner, as opposed to stock or Androidian.


thank you!
now it all makes sense


----------



## BrutalSauce

So just wondering how the work is coming along and if you decided on what your going to port over?


----------



## TheWizKid95

ive been setting up linux and been arguing with gimp and photoshop so it might take me a while, but i think im going to do manup's rEVOlution. i sent a message asking for approval, but i havent gotten anything in return. im thinking of porting it anyways and close the thread if he asks.


----------



## BrutalSauce

TheWizKid95 said:


> ive been setting up linux and been arguing with gimp and photoshop so it might take me a while, but i think im going to do manup's rEVOlution. i sent a message asking for approval, but i havent gotten anything in return. im thinking of porting it anyways and close the thread if he asks.


Sounds awesome, if you need any help let me know im pretty good with photoshop, just no clue on how the the theme engine works.


----------



## TheWizKid95

BrutalSauce said:


> Sounds awesome, if you need any help let me know im pretty good with photoshop, just no clue on how the the theme engine works.


im pretty good too (if ii do say so myself) its just that ive recently migrated from windows 7 to ubuntu 11.04, and cant find a way to install photoshop without using wine (pain in the @ss). and i cant get a hold of gimp. i even tried gimpshop with no success.


----------



## BrutalSauce

TheWizKid95 said:


> im pretty good too (if ii do say so myself) its just that ive recently migrated from windows 7 to ubuntu 11.04, and cant find a way to install photoshop without using wine (pain in the @ss). and i cant get a hold of gimp. i even tried gimpshop with no success.


Windows 7 with linux running in a virtual machine FTW. There are just things i cant get rid of windows for mainly gaming and visual studio 2010.


----------



## TheWizKid95

BrutalSauce said:


> Windows 7 with linux running in a virtual machine FTW. There are just things i cant get rid of windows for mainly gaming and visual studio 2010.


i deleted all windows from my laptop. replaced it with linux. i tried using a virtual machine with windows in it, but i dont think you can acces the virtual HD, which would be pointless since i have all my projects in linux


----------



## xmike

Please Please Please!!! There's no good black and chrome themes that I've found. Please port Mysterious Beast. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/drod2169-x/130443-theme-mysterious-beast.html


----------



## xmike

BWC is also a good black and chrome theme; just not quite as polished looking as mysterious beast.
http://androidforums.com/droid-x-al...theme-black-white-chrome-apex-2-0-rc2-gb.html


----------



## BrutalSauce

Any news or updates?


----------



## McFluffnstuff

These two themes were my favorite back when I had my Eris:
Simplistic: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=739804
Suavesque: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=709481
both made by chancellorr

I'd love to have either one of these on my Thunderbolt. I know there are issues with it being mdpi, so I'd understand if it doesn't happen. But, if anyone would like to take a crack at it, I'd be eternally grateful


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

TheWizKid95 said:


> i deleted all windows from my laptop. replaced it with linux. i tried using a virtual machine with windows in it, but i dont think you can acces the virtual HD, which would be pointless since i have all my projects in linux


There are easy ways to share a virtual disk with the host machine. If you are using virtualbox there is a nice writeup on their site. 

But yeah, following along for theme glory!


----------



## TheWizKid95

Thanks on the suggestions guys.
Havent really been working on anything lately tho (mostly cus i procrastinate like a mofo).
I'll try to get a new port out soon.
No promises cus im a bad person tho :erm:


----------



## razorclose

@TheWizKid95 I got Droptheme running well on my Inc2 now. Took a few tries to get it work properly, but all's good


----------



## PineTre3

would really really really like to see you port this one
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1118474

this one also looks pretty cool but fingers crossed for the first one 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1135212


----------



## griz.droidx

Id like to see BWC as well as it is for .596. I would say red passion but the dev said he'd work on that for me..


----------



## gardobus

PineTre3 said:


> would really really really like to see you port this one
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1118474
> 
> this one also looks pretty cool but fingers crossed for the first one
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1135212


Damn, those are both pretty sexy. Do want MIUI.


----------



## SplicedX

Please port the watermark'd theme to CM 7. I have provided a link to the Droid X gingerbread version.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dr...me-watermaked-persnal-touch-gb-591-595-a.html

Thanks for the time and effort in advance should you choose to port this over.


----------



## iNfAMOUS702

928droid's black glass theme!!! sexiest theme EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.droidforums.net/forum/928droid/69199-theme-928droid-black-glass-x-droid-x.html


----------



## cloud36426

"iNfAMOUS702 said:


> 928droid's black glass theme!!! sexiest theme EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.droidforums.net/forum/928droid/69199-theme-928droid-black-glass-x-droid-x.html


Yes that is very slick.


----------



## DaFatMack

ColorMod theme "EVO"


----------



## BrutalSauce

I can haz revolution yet?


----------



## Zomb!e

BrutalSauce said:


> I can haz revolution yet?


+1.

Sent from Thor's hammer!


----------



## TheWizKid95

sorry guys. back in school, started my junior year in high school, and cant do much themeing.
i would do some stuff on the weekends, but i dont have an extra phone i can use to theme since my incredible is my personal phone.
hope you guys understand


----------

